# So I wrote a short story...



## Lost Chord (Aug 27, 2014)

And I really, kind of, want to submit it to a journal.  The problem is it's pretty long. (33,000 - 33,5000 words long) Closer to a novella I suppose. 

I haven't seen any journals yet that accept stories this length. So if I do want do this story published somehow, what would some good options be? Is it possible that the story could be serialized? (Not that it's that kind of story. But it does have three titled sections) 

 Thanks for any help/suggestions.


----------



## movieman (Aug 27, 2014)

That's not a short story. It _is_ a novella, and around the minimum length for a novel (traditionally ~40,000 words in SF, more or less words in other genres).

There aren't many markets for novells at this time, so you may be better self-publishing.


----------



## Blade (Aug 27, 2014)

I would agree with movieman's post above. If you wanted to serialize it you would likely have to rewrite it a little to fit the template offered unless your three sections would be a fit.:blue:


----------



## movieman (Aug 27, 2014)

Of course, given you are so close to a short novel length, you might want to expand it until it is acceptable as a novel for whatever genre you write in.


----------



## krishan (Aug 30, 2014)

_East Of The Web_ sometimes publishes long short stories that verge into the territory of novellas. There's currently one in the "science fiction" section that's almost fifty pages.

I'm sure there are other publications out there that - even if they don't publish such long stories - might be open to serialising something, or publishing the opening section as an extract. Duotrope would be a good way to try and find one.


----------



## sreeves2 (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeah, with that length, I'm afraid it's no longer a short story. You could try to shorten it somehow, maybe if there are scenes in it that aren't necessary? Other than that, you could simply leave it as a novella.


----------



## BryanJ62 (Sep 28, 2014)

*A long time ago I had a similar problem so I cut it into thirds and had all three published as different times. If it's possible you may want to try it like that. Keep the reader in suspense. *


----------

